# Du IBAN?



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi. Been trying to do a bank 2 bank transfer to pay my Du account while I'm overseas, but my Bank requires a 23 digit IBAN number for Du. I've asked Du, but all they've given me is an 8 digit Swift number.
Does anybody have the IBAN for Du's account with the Samba bank?

Thank you in advance
Mack


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

unless you get some better advice... try this
https://www.iban.com/calculate-iban.html

Any reason your credit card does not work?


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

Mack said:


> Hi. Been trying to do a bank 2 bank transfer to pay my Du account while I'm overseas, but my Bank requires a 23 digit IBAN number for Du. I've asked Du, but all they've given me is an 8 digit Swift number.
> Does anybody have the IBAN for Du's account with the Samba bank?
> 
> Thank you in advance
> Mack


In ENBD its quite easy, you can simply add DU as beneficiary by adding your landline number provided by DU....


----------



## Mack (Oct 1, 2008)

SgtRoswell said:


> In ENBD its quite easy, you can simply add DU as beneficiary by adding your landline number provided by DU....


Thank you for the replies everybody. I now have the Du's Samba bank IBAN. For future reference it's: AE06 0550 0000 0000 5502 560

Cheers


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

SgtRoswell said:


> In ENBD its quite easy, you can simply add DU as beneficiary by adding your landline number provided by DU....


Same with Emirates Islamic - and it automatically connects and tells you the billing amount.


----------

